# Help Finding fishing stool



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Lookup blacktip_fabrication on instagram, they are putting out the "emperor stool".


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

thanks Ill have to google them, Im off the gram and facebook now.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

HPXFLY said:


> thanks Ill have to google them, Im off the gram and facebook now.


We would be happy to make you one.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Beats my Browning tripod hunting stool.


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

when I first read the title of this thread I thought someone was searching for fish feces


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's an alternative... Bass guys for years have been using something like a large comfortable bicycle seat on a pedestal for those that want to partially stand up while fishing but also need some support - so you might want to take a look in that direction... The best part is that it not only comes with a plate and socket that allows you to easily install or remove it (with no hardware sticking up after it's removed..) but I remember seeing them with a shock absorbing pedestal (the pole that the seat is mounted on is two piece with an internal spring, etc...). You'd have to verify with the manufacturer that their materials are suitable for a marine environment...

Can't say I've ever seen one on a flats skiff but they do look like they'd have a real application on any skiff where you're in the bow all day long....

Post up what you finally decide on - there will be more than a few here interested...


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Bluepoint fabrication(321) 269-0073 in Titusville can make this


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I make lot of fishing stools, but it involves hanging off the side of the boat...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a sample of what I was talking about from Tempress...
https://tempress.com/store/Casting-Series-Seats-c442160

Pick your pedestal (and the in deck hardware needed to mount it as a quick change proposition - the way bass boats do...) and you can even get shock absorbing pedestals... Then choose your seat (the one I've shown is pretty generous - I've seen them smaller - and much more like a bike seat...) and you're in business....


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

@HPXFLY the nicest one I have seen is done by Blacktip Fabrication. The guy is name Nick and his number is 561-three-one-zero-6079. He is out of the Palm Beach area.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Bryson Turner said:


> We would be happy to make you one.


Metal Fabrication of Tallahassee does outstanding work. Highly recommend them.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Zika said:


> Metal Fabrication of Tallahassee does outstanding work. Highly recommend them.


Thank you!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Can't say I've ever seen one on a flats skiff but they do look like they'd have a real application on any skiff where you're in the bow all day long....

Post up what you finally decide on - there will be more than a few here interested...[/QUOTE]


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Lot's of older guys use the bass style butt supports here on Pine Island. Probably cheapest alternative to those custom built ones. I am avoiding them as I know I will be "old" when I need one. Hanging tough for the meantime.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

HPXFLY said:


> Was wondering if anyone knows the company making these or one similar ?


That’s Bus Bergman’s rig. I think he had it made through Brian Floyd at Islamarine.

I went with the DeckGear stool with footrests because they stock them. Every body loves it for tarpon fishing.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 107172
> 
> That’s Bus Bergman’s rig. I think he had it made through Brian Floyd at Islamarine.
> 
> I went with the DeckGear stool with footrests because they stock them. Every body loves it for tarpon fishing.


Does that dude have a fly stuck in his back?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

T Bone said:


> Does that dude have a fly stuck in his back?


Yes. He did that early, and chose to leave it there all day.


----------

